# Solar power cree yard lights



## Dorkwheeler (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone come across solar powered cree yard lights yet?


----------



## Illum (Jul 1, 2007)

unless your referring to the old cree [5mm LEDs] CREEs are much too expensive and much too high on current draw compared to the 5mm LED

I doubt they will become available for times to come:shakehead


----------



## winny (Jul 1, 2007)

Although that's not what you asked about, I would say that the problems with the solar powered yard lights is not the LEDs, but the solar panels. Decent 5 mm LEDs do 120 lm/W already, but the solar cells used looks like cut away end pieces from (real) solar cell production. Also, there are huge gaps between the little pieces on the models I have seen.
If one would occupy the entire "roof" of the light, I bet you could charge it for one day and it would shine (more) for several nights.


----------



## Meduza (Jul 1, 2007)

If you would build them this would be a nice solar panel:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16403
Then use it to charge a 6v NiMh pack, that would be enough to let the a 
Cree XR-E light with about 10 lumen the whole night, every night


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jul 1, 2007)

Added to LED Fixed Lighting Threads.


----------



## winny (Jul 1, 2007)

Meduza,

I think 6" by 6" would make a quite big yard light, but why not. Also, it could probably do more than 10 lumen if the sun is up for say eight hours. Heck, one could even fit it with some intelligence so it dims up slowly as it gets darker and the opposite in the morning. It would be a fun project.


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 1, 2007)

Not a cree led but I modded an Intermatic/Malibu model LZ11771HK solar yard light by replacing the standard 5mm LED it had with an omnidirectional LED similar to this one. It lights up a larger area around the fixture now since more of the light is directed sideways vs going straight down onto the bottom. 

http://www.moreleds.com/wic4.jpg

The solar cell on my light is a 2.5"X2.5" square at the very top. During these summer hours, it comes on at about 7:30pm and goes out at around 1am. I currently have it sitting near the front door as a night light.


----------



## easytim (Jan 23, 2009)

*Solar power cree yard lights - I'm using them here*

.


http://webpages.charter.net/easytims/LED_project.htm




.


----------



## dextercath96 (May 31, 2010)

*Spam post deleted - DM51*


----------



## BillP (May 31, 2010)

17 month necropost to spam. Stay classy.


----------



## milly123 (Jun 22, 2010)

*[advertising link removed - DM51]* 

*[hotlinked image deleted - DM51]*


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jun 23, 2010)

Great sales pitch. 

Too bad most of the lights on the market are pathetic. Pathetic light output, pathetic solar panel which can barely charge the pathetic battery...... They don't illuminate much, don't charge reliable, and battery dies too early in the light. 

And, solar light orientation is important as the battery needs to charge...works only on my 'south side' of the lawn where there is enough solar gain. 

Most will work ok in the summer since we have long sunny days. But, they are all but useless in the shorter winter days. I've only found a couple that charge during the winter since they used very large panels(85mmx85mm) or remotely mounted 4x6" panels. Large remotely mounted panels require the same digging and sweating. 

If you want a light with Cree LEDs, all you have to do is break out the soldering iron for the upgrade.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Comment by moderator: *Post #11 above, by "milly123", sat there for 2 weeks before a member reported the obvious fact that it was a spam-type advert. There was another similarly illicit post made the same day by the same user in another thread. Post #9 went the same way.

The users have now been banned as shills. It would be helpful if members would remain vigilant and report illicit posts whenever they see them.


----------

